# Buying a new bike advise



## Panicbuy (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi everyone just joined so here goes with my first post
Ive been cycling for around 3 years now and it seems i have really found a sport i love.
My current bike is just a entry level bike so pretty much very cheap its a Merida ride and its served me well up to date.
But i think its time i take the plunge and invest in a really nice bike.
Ive been looking a fair amount of bike this last few months and the Scott foil team issue and Scott solace premium sticks out in the foil bikes.
I also like the Specialised venge vias di2 but i can ask on a seperate thread as iam sure i will get shot for this on here.

I try and get out on bike around 4 days a week and other days turbo training to keep legs turning over
The rides i do are anything from 30-50 miles with about 15000-2000ft climb
I also do about 3-4 sportives a year for a bit of fun with some friends.
I`ve not quite managed 100 miles in one day yet only managed 84 miles as legs just gave in 

So iam just looking for some advise really on Scott foil team issue and solace 

My budget is 6k so fair amount to play with.

any help would be great


----------

